# Impedancia de entrada



## zealot2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Muy buenos dias.
  Les digo a todos los que leyeron mi tema "Polarizacion universal", que lo he logrado, pero sin formulas ni nada, simplemente haciendolo a la fuerza con pruebas de quita y pon en el proteus, ya que no he encontrado algun desgraciado manual o libro que explique como hacer la polarizacion universal, ya que todos los libros incluyendo un giganton que tengo (millman) a la hora de poner un ejemplo, dan los valores de las Rs, para que uno halle el Q. Nadie se ha detenido a pensar que una persona tiene el Q, y no tiene el valor de ninguna de las 4 resistencias. Ya es un tema que de tanta indignacion que tengo me asquea, espero algun dia alguien se de cuanta que yo no tengo el valor de ninguna de las cabronas resistencias, ni nadie que vaya a polarizar, los tiene tampoco. Pero bueno (al tema que interesa, ya que es otro). He logrado hacer un amplificador de pequena senal, por divisor de tencion, trabaja bien, en proteus, y en el protoboard, cuando le engancho el MP4, el trabaja muy bien. Suceden algunas cosas que no comprendo::enfadado:

1-  Mi MP4 tiene un volumen que va desde 1 al 30, el circuito amplifica hasta el 2, y a muy buen volumen ademas, sin ninguna distorcion, si elevo el volumen del MP4 hasta el 3 nada mas, la distorcion del amplificador es inmensa, ya en 15 de volumen es un ruido insoportable. Yo me imagino, que esto tiene que ver con la impedancia de entrada, por que digo esto?, bueno porque cuando yo logre la polarizacion, en el proteus trabajaba, pero me amplificaba muy poco (visto con osciloscopio), entonces aplicando una simple cuestion de intuicion que haya sido buena o mala (resulto), cogi los valores de R1,R2,Re,RC y los multiplique por 30, luego me amplificaba mucho mas en el osciloscopio, y entonces busque esos resultados de las Rs en la vida real y asi lo solde, ya que tambien habia multiplicado por 40 y amplificaba mas, pero con distorcio (segun proteus), sin embargo en 30 amplifica enormemente y no distorciona con pruebas desde 20Hz-20Khz que es lo que me interesa. Y bueno sucede que es asi el caso, la entrada debe ser minima para que amplifique sin distorcion ya que si subo el volumen de MP4 una gotita, el circuito distorciona.  Entonces me imagino que buscar los valores de las resistencias para lo que seria la impedancia (si es que se trata de eso) no sea la locura al hazar, que es polarizar imagino que halla alguna manera. Ya que cuando hice mi primer amplificador de este tipo fue el de 9V de Cekit, que se usa como transnsmisor de FM, y me aceptaba bastante rango de volumen en el MP4 sin distorcion. Entonces la pregunta es, como calculo esto, como se que amplitud de audio minima y maxima debe recibir un determinado circuito amplificador?

2-  Lo otro es, y suponiendo que me den la respuesta de como sacar la amplitud minima y maxima para un amplificador de pequena senal por divisor de tencion, no sabria como sensarla ni medirla con multimetro a la salida del MP4, ya que la musica es senosoidal no es directa y los multimetros, tengo entendido estan calibrados para 60Hz, ademas no tengo osciloscopio fisico. Lo que se me ocurre es generar un track de mp3 que sea el sonido de 60Hz. No se si me hago entender, para de esta forma medirlo con multimetro VAC, y a medida que subo el volumen, leo el multimetro y se la amplitud que hay, pero como generar una cancion que sea solamente el sonido que hace una senosoidal de 60Hz, imagino en un editor de sonido, pero cual lo haria, o alguna otra forma?

3-  Y ultima, casi todos los amplificadores de pequena senal que veo, hechos con polarizacion universal, cuando estan en reposo tienen una Ic, del orden de 1 a 4 mA, no comprendo por que?, ya que por ejemplo en casi todos los transistores de pequena senal que pruebo, me da que el reposo debe ser de muchos mas mA. Por poner un ejemplo: Si tengo un 2N2222 de 0.5W
y usare 3V como VCC, entonces yo calculo que la maxima Ic que admite para no quemarse es  Icmax = P/V   =  0.5/3 = 0.166mA
por tango para el punto Q de esta intensidad en particular el reposo debe ser de ICQ = Icmax/2  =  0.166/2 = 0.083mA, hay una gran disferencia de 4mA a 83mA, para estos casos por supuesto, en tonces en que estoy mal, estoy sacando o calculando mal la intencidad que deberia haber de reposo?

   Un millon de gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> Les digo a todos los que leyeron mi tema "Polarizacion universal", que lo he logrado, pero sin formulas ni nada, simplemente haciendolo a la fuerza con pruebas de quita y pon en el proteus, ya que no he encontrado algun desgraciado manual o libro que explique como hacer la polarizacion universal, ya que todos los libros incluyendo un giganton que tengo (millman) a la hora de poner un ejemplo, dan los valores de las Rs, para que uno halle el Q. Nadie se ha detenido a pensar que una persona tiene el Q, y no tiene el valor de ninguna de las 4 resistencias. Ya es un tema que de tanta indignacion que tengo me asquea, espero algun dia alguien se de cuanta que yo no tengo el valor de ninguna de las cabronas resistencias, ni nadie que vaya a polarizar, los tiene tampoco.


No pibe, lo que te pasa es que querés hacer una casa empezando por el techo.

Por supuesto que hay libros de toda clase, algunos buenos y otros basura, pero los temas no son entidades aisladas, cuando llegás a los diferentes tipos de polarización ya antes se vieron e hicieron parvas de ejercicios con resistencias en CC, por lo que solo hace falta destacar consideraciones como la caída de tensión BE y el beta, y analizar las ventajas y desventajas de las diferentes configuraciones.  No tiene sentido dar mas de dos ejemplos paso a paso del cálculo porque sería más de un tema que se supone sabido.



> 1-  Mi MP4 tiene un volumen que va desde 1 al 30, el circuito amplifica hasta el 2, y a muy buen volumen ademas, sin ninguna distorcion, si elevo el volumen del MP4 hasta el 3 nada mas, la distorcion del amplificador es inmensa, ya en 15 de volumen es un ruido insoportable. Yo me imagino, que esto tiene que ver con la impedancia de entrada,......................................................................................
> ................................................
> ...............................................
> Ya que cuando hice mi primer amplificador de este tipo fue el de 9V de Cekit, que se usa como transnsmisor de FM, y me aceptaba bastante rango de volumen en el MP4 sin distorcion. Entonces la pregunta es, como calculo esto, como se que amplitud de audio minima y maxima debe recibir un determinado circuito amplificador?


Metiendo valores al azar nunca vas a entender que es lo que está pasando. Y si te llega a funcionar, va a ser precisamente por azar.

La respuesta a tu pregunta está justamente en lo que tendrías que haber hecho --> Calcular los valores.  Porque el cálculo se hace siguiendo criterios, no memorizando sin razonar los pasos del libro.

Volvé atrás y ponete a calcular los valores, cuando puedas calcularlos sin que te queden dudas va a ser porque finalmente lo entendiste --> Esa es la finalidad de los ejercicios.
Pasada esa etapa, ahí si usá tranquilo el Proteus para hallar valores por tanteo, la diferencia es que ahora vas a tener realmente claro como influye cada elemento.



> 2-  Lo otro es, y suponiendo que me den la respuesta de como sacar la amplitud minima y maxima para un amplificador de pequena senal por divisor de tencion, no sabria como sensarla ni medirla con multimetro a la salida del MP4, ya que la musica es senosoidal no es directa y los multimetros, tengo entendido estan calibrados para 60Hz, ademas no tengo osciloscopio fisico. Lo que se me ocurre es generar un track de mp3 que sea el sonido de 60Hz. No se si me hago entender, para de esta forma medirlo con multimetro VAC, y a medida que subo el volumen, leo el multimetro y se la amplitud que hay, pero como generar una cancion que sea solamente el sonido que hace una senosoidal de 60Hz, imagino en un editor de sonido, pero cual lo haria, o alguna otra forma?


En el manual de los testers viene especificado la frecuencia máxima y mínima recomendada, aunque para medir ganancia, mientras te mantengas debajo del kHz, como tenés que hacer el cociente entre tensión de salida y tensión de entrada, se cancela la mentira.

Ya valores máximos y mínimos o de recorte no podés, necesitás osciloscopio (lamentablemente todo un problema)



> 3-  Y ultima, casi todos los amplificadores de pequena senal que veo, hechos con polarizacion universal, cuando estan en reposo tienen una Ic, del orden de 1 a 4 mA, no comprendo por que?,


Depende de la aplicación.
Si interesa que la etapa sea de mínimo ruido o máxima ganancia, hay una Ic óptima.
Como en general esos valores andan entre 0.1 y 10mA, y en los transistores de uso general por ahí no te aparecen las curvas en el datasheet, es común asignar directamente una Ic en rangos como los que viste (1-4mA) por "norma de diseño", que total, se sabe que va a andar cerca.

Cuando se trata de una etapa de salida, así sea de baja potencia, es la carga la que termina fijando cual debe ser la Ic. 




> ya que por ejemplo en casi todos los transistores de pequena senal que pruebo, me da que el reposo debe ser de muchos mas mA. Por poner un ejemplo: Si tengo un 2N2222 de 0.5W
> y usare 3V como VCC, entonces yo calculo que la maxima Ic que admite para no quemarse es  Icmax = P/V   =  0.5/3 = 0.166mA
> por tango para el punto Q de esta intensidad en particular el reposo debe ser de ICQ = Icmax/2  =  0.166/2 = 0.083mA, hay una gran disferencia de 4mA a 83mA, para estos casos por supuesto, en tonces en que estoy mal, estoy sacando o calculando mal la intencidad que deberia haber de reposo?


Ese cálculo no tiene sentido, fuera del hecho que a todo lo llamás mA, porque si bien la corriente de reposo está relacionada con la corriente en la carga, no está relacionada de esa forma con lo máximo que disipa el transistor.


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gracias Eduardo. Mira sobre el último tema, te puedo asegurar que el libro por el que estudio plantea que siempre se debe respetar que el producto Ic*Vce no supere la potencia máxima que admite el transistor. ¿Cómo me dices entonces que ese cálculo no tiene sentido?, entonces me puedes decir tú, como sacas la corriente máxima que pude dar el colector de algun diseño que estes haciendo en bace al VCC que estes usando, como lo haces tu, como sacas la máxima intencidad. Pues en el libro que tengo para hallar la polarización normal, cuando es con 2 fuentes, una Rc y una Rb, se hace así como yo puse??????

No tiene sentido dar mas de dos ejemplos paso a paso del cálculo porque sería más de un tema que se supone sabido.

Yo se que no tiene sentido dar más de dos ejemplos de polarización, siempre y cuando los ejemplos no esten planteado al revez como me he chocado hasta ahora, es a eso a lo que me refiero, ya he interiorizado las formulas y las comprendo, simplemente repito, lo que no comprendo es que uno tiene que buscar las resistencias, y los ejemplos parten de las resistencias a hallar el Q, me hago entender??, están al revez?

Otra cosa, y virando hacia atraz, yo he hecho unos cuantos circuitos, usando mi carga en serie con la R del colector, para leds, pics y esas cosas, y siempre he logrado la Ic que espero, polarizando el transistor teninendo en cuenta, consumo de la carga, Rc, VCC, la beta y la Rb y siempre me da bastante exacto. Lo que me llama la antencion es que en este tipo de circuitos la carga va conectada en paralelo con respecto a Rc, o sea, que del colector sale una conexión a la Rc, y otra a la carga, me explico??, pero un pre, no tiene porque saber necesariamente la etapa que sigue, o sea no tiene porque conocer la carga obligatoriamente o si??, a lo mejor por todo esto se usa de 1-4mA en la polarización. Hermano si puedieras explicarme un poco mejor al respecto, el problema es que tengo dudas que no se las puedo preguntar a ningún libro, porque son muy específicas comprendes?


----------

